# Arrow kick left



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have bullet tears at those distances its you seeing things, the paper will show if the arrow is kicking coming off the bow and it will not just start kicking in mid flight. Paper shows whether it is straight or not, plain and simple, if it does not tear a round hole in paper its not coming off the bow straight, if it is a round hole your good.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Go to WalMart and buy one of those $15 white foam archery targets they have in stock now, shoot into it, and you will see how your arrows are truly kicking - if they are. I bought two of them (was worried about pass throughs), taped them together, and they work fantastic for examining flight characteristics. Bag targets and 3D targets will kick arrows bigtime, so never worry about arrow flight based on how your arrows stand in those. This foam target will not kick your arrows.

Buddy of mine thought his 5 year olds new bow was shooting bad, so he brought it over. We shot into the foam and the arrows were all over the place as far as kicking. We papertuned and made several adjustments to get a perfect bullet hole. Went back to the foam target and all arrows shot were perfectly straight.

A WISE $15 investment.

TANC


----------

